# Shell-Script: Dateien kopieren



## xeEEenon (9. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe einen Quellpfad (qpfad), einen Suchbegriff (suche) und einen Zielpfad (zpfad).
Es sollen alle Dateien im qpfad, welche mit dem Suchbegriff übereinstimmen in den zpfad kopiert werden.
Da ich null Ahnung von diesem Shell-Scripting habe und auch mit Tutorials etc. nicht weitergekommen bin, wäre es super wenn jemand ein Beispiel posten könnten.

Gruß

Xen


----------



## JohannesR (9. Dezember 2005)

```
#!/bin/sh
qpath=/home/jr/
zpath=/home/jr/backup
suche=test

find $qpath -name $suche -exec cp {} $zpath \;
```

man find


----------



## Memphi (15. Februar 2008)

Hallo, ich habe ein ähnliches Problem und weiß nicht weiter:

ich habe in einem ordner "/home/software/update" Dateien mit der Bezeichnung "lnxclient-312.6.1.1.tgz", "315.4.2.1.tgz" usw liegen.
Ich möchte die größte Datei mit dem Suchmuster "lnxclient-" größteversion ".*.1.tgz" Automatisch nach "/image" umkopieren. Dies wäre dann ein Script, welches von einer Art Installationsscript automatisch aufgerufen wird.

Hat da jemand eine Lösung, wäre echt klasse ich sitze schon zwei Tage an diesem Problem


----------

